# Game 75: Heat @ Mavs (4/1/09 8:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, April 1st, 2009 | 8:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Luther Head
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Yakhouba Diawara
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I cant remember the last time we won a regular season game in Dallas.

This is gonna be a tough game to win. Especially since we suck on the road.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

03/04 season, Rafer Alston hits a 3-pointer with 0.5 left in overtime. That's the last time we beat them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup, that's the last time we beat them in the regular season. We've lost 9 straight since.

Last time we won in Dallas was during the '01-'02 season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nows as good a time as any to fix that record.

We can win this, the guy im worried about is Jet Terry...he always plays well against us and he is a very good three pt shooter.

If Wade goes 06 finals on their *** and we get a solid contribution from JO - who I think will be the key to this game - then we can beat them.

Itll be tough though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is Wade's 1st game back in Dallas since the finals. I wonder if Mavs fans will boo him or if they've moved on?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, that's kinda surprising. But now that I think of it, every game I can remember in Dallas since the Finals featured a lot of Chris Quinn and such...

Josh Howard just got back, and apparently has looked good in practice. This will be another challenge.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jace said:


> Wow, that's kinda surprising. But now that I think of it, every game I can remember in Dallas since the Finals featured a lot of Chris Quinn and such...
> 
> Josh Howard just got back, and apparently has looked good in practice. This will be another challenge.


He played yesterday against Minnesota and looked alright, been the first game in a long time where everyone was healthy (not counting Devean George and Jerry Stackhouse which don't contribute much anyway). 

I also read today that Miami hasn't beat a team with a winning record on the road in four months. Despite of that I'm not going to give any prediction, the Mavs are too inconsistent. Let's put it this way, I wouldn't be shocked by any result.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

'tis NBA basketball, my friend.

I have to work at 6, but I currently work in a crummy restaurant (just got hired at Cheesecake Factory though!), so maybe I'll get cut by tip-off. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley v Dirk should be interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with another 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Moon for 3333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dallas on fire all of a sudden.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Started off well, starting to cool now though...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333

Good to see him hit that 1st shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet and1 by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-26 Miami after 1

Need to pick up the D. It'll be very hard to keep up with them at this pace.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Outscoring Dallas in any quarter is fine by me. I'm just upset that Wade was getting guarded by Kidd and he didn't try to score on him every play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Howard is gonna be a problem...I dont like our ability to slow him with Jamario and JJ. Nice to see DQ get off the snide. Beasley needs to stay outta foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by DQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Howard is gonna be a problem...I dont like our ability to slow him with Jamario and JJ. Nice to see DQ get off the snide. Beasley needs to stay outta foul trouble.


Did you see that stat about how SF are killing the Heat since the trade? Between that, the numbers that opposing PG's are putting up against us since the all star break, and the rebounding issues, you can see why we've been so horrible on defense in the past few weeks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its hard against Dirk but UD and Mike cant be biting on his shot fakes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, cant play any better D on Dirk than Mike did just there and Dirk still made it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dirk's a real tough matchup for our guys though, I know UD did well in 06 but he's still a tough cover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well done by Beasley, taking it to the hole and getting rewarded.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Never thought I'd see a Beasley airball, his jumper is so pure


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did he airball that 3? Sorry im watchin on ESPN Gamecast (at work).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the putback dunk!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MB30 said:


> Did he airball that 3? Sorry im watchin on ESPN Gamecast (at work).


yup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has played really well. He'd have more assist if JO could make some shots. JO is 3-10 so far..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We are a dangerous team when DQ is hitting his shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dq for 3333

Or is it? Refs will check to see if it was a 2 or 3.

Looks like a 3 on the replay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-46 Miami at the half

Ugly 2nd quarter but at least we played some D.

Great to see DQ hitting his shots.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO with 4 offensive rebounds and 6 total in the first half, nice to see


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gamecast is telling me 47-46 Miami up?

Funny that our young guys (Chalmers, Beasley, Cook) are actually the guys stepping up in this game. Wade and Haslem havent really shown up yet, and JO has been active, but not efficient. Hey, atleast hes rebounding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Miami's up. Yahoo has it 46-45 Dallas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> JO with 4 offensive rebounds and 6 total in the first half, nice to see


6 in a half for JO 

Great to see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Super is strokin the deep ball with confidence!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4-13 now for JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane Wade time - here comes the pain Dallas.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tangible jump shot!

Heat up 9, timeout Dallas.

Nice run here - Dallas can get hot though, we need to keep forcing guys like Wright and Kidd to shoot it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start to the quarter for the Heat. Wade has chipped in some but everyone else has as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, come on JO. Gotta hit those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Wade to JO who's fouled on the dunk attempt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO needs to get inside. His midrange game isnt working tonight, he needs to get closer in. Wade will find him for layups.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario's play has been very encouraging tonight, going up against an alltime great in Kidd. I know Jason isnt the player he once was, but he's still a veteran PG with talent.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

"Miami's got this crowd right where they want them"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Moon out for DQ please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Forgot about Josh Howard on the Heat killer team we talked about a while ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice ball movement against the zone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dallas heating up again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There's that run I was waiting for. Knew that Howard 3pt play woiuld be the spark...dammit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Beasley


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It was an 11 point lead, and got down to 6 points, I don't see the problem.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Should have called a timeout when we got the rebound with 8 seconds left.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do you see the problem now?

Tenous 2 point lead, with DWade SURE to have a rest to start the 4th


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-71 Miami after 3

Horrible ending to the 3rd. Dallas goes 8-9 to end the quarter and have all the momentum heading into the 4th.

So here we go again. On the road and Miami has the small lead. Can we finally close a game like this out? :uhoh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley for 2


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley again and 1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nowitzki three. Heat down 1.

Sigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dirk gives Dallas the lead with the 3.

Dallas is on fire on offense.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We've lost the lead in close games at the start of every 4th quarter this year. This is ridiculous. Spoelstra needs to fix his rotation, and the first step is to realize that it sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So that's 11-12 shooting for Dallas since the end of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Do you see the problem now?
> 
> Tenous 2 point lead, with DWade SURE to have a rest to start the 4th


NOW? Yes. Then, no.

They scored 5 straight points and the fans and announcers were reacting like they were down 40 and came back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna need some bigtime Wade shots, see if he has it in him tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MArio fouled on a shot clock ending 3.

Lets hope he can make them free throws tonight...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet drive by Wade.

Gotta play some D now..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now we get a stop but cant grab the rebound.

And it leads to points. What a surprise...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Barea killing us?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This Barea guy is primed to turn it over one of these possessions, he just runs into the middle and wildly passes it back out in a very predictable way. Chalmers and Wade should be on the lookout.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebound dammit!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barea finally misses.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley getting big minutes. He's finally getting to play with the starters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits the J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Kidd hits a 3. his 1st basket of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Terry hits a 3. Damn.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I love how the Dallas announcers are trying to put a good spin on how Kidd doesn't score in the first 3 quarters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad turnover by Beasley.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why the hell didn't Wade take that wide open 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Excellent pass by Beasley for the Cook 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

goal tending by Beasley. That looked off too.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh, then the bad goaltend. He's working though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley to the line for 2.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Exciting game, Wade needs to hit a game winner in Dallas, that would be awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Beasley misses both..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley needs to hit those.

Haslem working hard on Dirk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, Mike....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley with some rookie moments here


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

For all of the critics of Spoelstra not playing Beasley at the end of games, he sure has sucked these past two.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D on that possession. Finally.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> For all of the critics of Spoelstra not playing Beasley at the end of games, he sure has sucked these past two.


...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

He's a rookie, Kobe shot airballs on consecutive possessions late in the playoffs too. I just wish he had these opportunities earlier in the year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley made that great pass to DQ but other than that, he's been pretty bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley to the line again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He made both. 

Lets go D!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Uhh, pass it to Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wtf?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Please dont tell me Chalmers messed up ANOTHER late timeout


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

What a TERRIBLE call, he was moving.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Uhh, pass it to Wade?


Never mind, I guess we were trying to.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> What a TERRIBLE call, he was moving.


And flopping, it looks like.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And that's the life of a team that relies heavily on two rookies...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Terry misses the 1st


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Makes the 2nd. 

2pt game

1.3 seconds left.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade miracle please


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

chalmers wasnt thinking there


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade will be legendary if he wins this now. You have to have hope, but...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spoelstra is a *******.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why leave UD in instead of Beasley? we need offense.

I guess UD can hit the midrange J...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

**** the mavericks. at least we got a ring


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damn, Kidd raked across Wade's wrists.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn....not a good ending

we are inept on the road as of late.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice play by Kidd. Not sure why they are even arguing if it was a 2 or 3, it was way off


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over. Heat lose 98-96

Another tough loss on the road.

And its back to the 6th spot.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

omg THAT WAS A FOUL

LOOK AT THE REPLAY, Jason Kidd didnt even TOUCH THE BALL, he just SMACKED WADE'S ARMS....

foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish we had a stat on our record, on the road, when leading heading into the 4th. This is getting insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> omg THAT WAS A FOUL
> 
> LOOK AT THE REPLAY, Jason Kidd didnt even TOUCH THE BALL, he just SMACKED WADE'S ARMS....
> 
> foul


Looked clean to me. Great play by Kidd nonetheless.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What a pitiful sequence that was.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Looked clean to me. Great play by Kidd nonetheless.


I couldn't call it one way or the other. You couldn't tell anything from the angle, and I didn't see any replay shown. Not surprised about it. Usually they show a replay on the last play of the game.

edit: i notice everybody else says there was a replay, I didn't get one wtf. I use broadband league pass on NBA.com, the game cut off like directly after. sigh.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> And flopping, it looks like.


I know Chalmers pushed off but that was only a natural reaction motion because Howard jumped into him. That should have been a no call considering they just let a no call on the other end when Dirk may have set a moving screen.

I'm utterly amazed that Kidd would rake Wade's forearms on that last second play. It's like a conscious sick parody the way that these NBA players blatantly foul Wade on last second plays even though he is notorious for getting calls.

We were just unlucky tonight that Jimmy Clark is the kind of spineless official that doesn't have the ability to make that call and deal with the scrutiny that comes with deciding a game with officiating and Dwyane Wade. I think this was a time when being Dwyane Wade worked against him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> I couldn't call it one way or the other. You couldn't tell anything from the angle, and I didn't see any replay shown. Not surprised about it. Usually they show a replay on the last play of the game.
> 
> edit: i notice everybody else says there was a replay, I didn't get one wtf. I use broadband league pass on NBA.com, the game cut off like directly after. sigh.


Yeah, right after the game they showed replays of it from different angles. It was really close either way, in my opinion, so its better that it went uncalled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> I wish we had a stat on our record, on the road, when leading heading into the 4th. This is getting insane.


From Ira


> The Heat led 73-71 at the end of the third quarter. It entered 9-6 when taking a lead into the fourth quarter on the road, hardly the most decisive of percentages. By comparison, it is 20-2 at home in such situations.


So 9-7 with a lot of those losses coming in the past couple of week it seems.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This one definately hurts, cause we had it, and let it slip.

Whose our next couple of games against?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> This one definately hurts, cause we had it, and let it slip.
> 
> Whose our next couple of games against?


@Charlotte- They've played us great in the past couple of seasons and Gerald Wallace always torches us.

@Wizards- Arenas is back.

vs Hornets- 
@Boston
vs NY
@Atlanta
vs Detroit

Thats what we got left.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

look at the replay

Kidd hacked all arm. barely even touched the ball. he hacked wade's right arm and piece of his left.

it was all wrists. that was a foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats not a very friendly schedule.

We need to avoid Orlando. If we can take Boston or Cleveland - well, its not ideal, but we have a shot. Atlanta obviously is preferred, but we need to turn it on if we're gonna have any chance in the postseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> look at the replay
> 
> Kidd hacked all arm. barely even touched the ball. he hacked wade's right arm and piece of his left.
> 
> it was all wrists. that was a foul.


I saw the replay and it could've gone either way. But I wouldnt want a call that close going against my team in that same situation so i'm not gonna complain about it not being called.

Now the offensive foul they called on Mario was very debatable. Especially since they let what looked like a moving screen on Dirk go without a call right before and the last play of the game go without a call.

That they let all questionable calls go uncalled at the end of the game other than that one is horrible. But we shouldnt have been in that situation anyway.

Spo took the blame for the loss tonight. Like he said, he could've easily called a timeout himself but didnt and left it in the hands of a rookie.

But I still put it on Mario. He's tried to play hero a couple of times this season and has always come up with a bad play. He did the exact same thing against Minnesota when he took it himself and got blocked at the rim late in the game, instead of giving it to Wade.

Like I said earlier, those are the ups and downs that come when you rely so heavily on 2 rookies.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

The last play could have been called a foul but nine out of ten times it won't get called and I think the Ref made the right call. Once again our inexperience came back to bite us in another fourth quarter, late game, demise.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm willing to play Boston in the playoffs (hopefully KG is still injured), and Orlando would be a fun match-up but we would lose.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

To everyone who found my idea of starting Quinn-Wade-Diawara-Haslem-Joel as overreaction or plain dumb, can someone tell me our record pre-All Star break when those "scrubs" played big roles compared after the All-Star break?

I miss when we were winning games by defense, out hustling other teams, and it appeared we had great chemistry. Those guys weren't as talented as JO, Jamario Moon, and Luther Head, but they understood their role of playing defense, spotting up, setting screens, and getting Wade the ball in spots he likes. I am not saying the new guys don't "like" this team, but they have no chemistry.

We need to.get back to playing those guys who won games by the sum being greater than the parts. We used to smoke and mirror wins, but now we don't ever win unless Wade goes for 50 or we play a sucky team.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont know if thats the answer Smithian. Its more just a matter of inexperience and the fact we did make a midseason trade was always going to test our chemistry.

I think we need to not have a 'fluid' rotation, we need something set so guys can know their roles properly. We need more from JO and Moon and we need to play smarter.

Playing guys like Diawara and Quinn is not the answer, but playing guys in ways they can succeed - is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd argue that Daequan Cook being on a slump since the trade happened is a bigger reason for our struggles since the break, than it is on Quinn, Diawara and Joel not playing as many minutes.

The guy was a huge part of our success for most of the early part of the season. There was a time where he was just behind Wade as being most reliable when it came to 4th quarter scoring. His 3pt shot was a huge, huge asset to this team. 

Also, this is still a very young team. Young teams struggle on the road. Especially late in the season when games become so much more important when everyone is fighting for either positioning or their playoff lives. 

I've mentioned this a lot but this is the exact way the young 03-04 Heat played. Great at home, bad on the road. In 03-04, the Heat went 29-12 at home and 13-28 on the road. So far this season, Miami is 26-12 at home and 13-24 on the road.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ was our second best player all year. Even Ira admitted as much in an article back when before the post three point contest dark ages.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm somewhat content with the loss. Sucks to lose such a close one, but to have our 3 best young players playing crucial minutes and nearly taking one in Dallas where we haven't won in years (regular season) is somewhat encouraging. Wade had a relatively pedestrian game too by his standards. They need to get some experience with late game success and failure if they are going to contribute anything in the playoffs, and more importantly, the future. I've never been all that concerned with playoff seeding because, in my opinion, its more important for Beasley/Chalmers/Cook to get significant big game experience at the end of the regular season and in the playoffs. 

You can see how openly distraught Beasley gets when he makes mistakes which shows he is hard on himself. For a guy like that its more valuable to experience bouncing back quickly from a mistake and redeeming himself in the same game, as opposed to getting benched for all the important minutes and always having this mental crutch of a fresh start the next game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

My nets pretty capped, so I can't watch any games or even highlights (till 2mr), can't even load the boxscore actually.

Instead, I followed the 10 pages of this thread just now. Damn.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

hearbreaking loss..I don't want to go into the playoofs like this. Our team could beat one of the better teams, but not like this. We got to go in hot, like the warriors did few years ago and heck like we did Wades rokie year, when we grabbed the 4th spot on the last game of the season..ugh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> I'd argue that Daequan Cook being on a slump since the trade happened is a bigger reason for our struggles since the break, than it is on Quinn, Diawara and Joel not playing as many minutes.
> 
> The guy was a huge part of our success for most of the early part of the season. There was a time where he was just behind Wade as being most reliable when it came to 4th quarter scoring. His 3pt shot was a huge, huge asset to this team.
> 
> ...


I think its a real testament to Daequan that he's become such a crucial player for us. Last year there were many people questioning whether he'd survive 3 years in this league, now he's a 3pt champion and a crucial component to a playoff team.

If we are gonna do ANYTHING in the playoffs, he's gonna need to show up. His outside shooting helps this team so much.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Head's injury may be a blessing in disguise


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

what game did you guys watch?

did you see the right replay? Kidd HACKED HIS ARM AND WRISTS!!! 

how can you say it's even close?!?!? he blatantly hacked the arm, its not even close


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

To be honest - I dont see why Head was getting so many minutes in the first place. DQ had proven himself over the season and yeah, he was in a slump, but he was gonna break out of it eventually. Head was a marginal player for Houston who has proven less at the NBA level than Daequan and did nothing remarkable during his brief tenure as a Heat player.

More DQ is a good thing for the Heat.


----------

